# anyone know how high the cervantes street bridge is?



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Im boatless at the moment and cant drive under it to see. Its seem like it was painted on the side? 13 1/2 feet? 

Im looking at a new boat that will have to fit under it! Thanks


----------



## Bout Time (Mar 17, 2008)

I kinda feel bad you are boatless, since I was the culpret. Lets go fishing one day next week and we'll find out for certain.


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

Why do you have to go under it? You can go a couple blocks or so around it.


----------

